# Egg Sharing - Just starting the process



## inthepink82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I am new to this site, so I will do a quick intro first.

I am 32, my husband is 36 and I have a 9 year old DS from my first marriage. My husband and I have been TTC for just over 5 years with no success. I have had day 3 and 21 bloods, internal scan and a HSG, all of which came back absolutely fine. My husband SA was good too, everything was better than average.

As I already have a child, we aren't eligible for any NHS help, which is why we have decided to go down the egg sharing route.

I have just filled in all my forms and I am posting them this afternoon. We have chosen to go with Care Fertility in Sheffield, mainly due to it's location (although it is still 45 miles from us) and it seems to have good results.

Is there anyone else just starting the whole process? Or can anyone offer any advice, help or support as I don't really have anyone other than my husband that I can talk to about this.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not just about to start - as you'll see from my signature I'm just about to pop following my first successful IVF/egg share! Just wanted to wish you luck and say that if I can be of help with any specific questions you might have, don't hesitate to ask. Good luck. x


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Same here. Im not at the start but went through the process at the back end of last year and ive just had my 12 week scan last week. Anything you need to know feel free to ask. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I had my son through egg sharing in 2012 and I'm now 13 weeks pregnant after my second egg share cycle. Anything you wana know ill try to help.x


----------



## inthepink82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies. At the moment I am just hoping that I get accepted I suppose. I have had an email to say that the forms I filled in are with the consultant for checking. I am pretty confident that there won't be any issues there as there are no illnesses etc that run in my family and I have a BMI below the limits. I am just scared to death that we won't get accepted, completely irrational really, but this is our only hope of having a child together now.

It is so nice to see 3 of you all with success stories, it really does give me a lot more hope. 

How long did all the tests etc take to get done for you all? I know that it will probably vary from clinic to clinic, but it would be nice to have a realistic idea, rather than what the clinic tell you.


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

I know how you feel with regards to being accepted. I worried i wouldnt be from day 1 and cried when i got the phone call lol.

For me it was about 5 months from sending off the initial form to having treatment. I know its been quicker for others though. Hope you hear back soon!! The first thing they did with me was check my AMH levels xx


----------



## inthepink82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Carly. 

I am a bit worried as I have just requested my AMH result from my GP and it says '<4.0pmol/L Undetectable AMH consistent with low follicular count'. When I had my last gynaecology appointment I got told that my AMH was fine, from what I have read online, it isn't fine at all!!!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Im sure that should still be ok though. It just means you would need a higher dose of stims. Mine came back at 39.9 so i was put on a low dose x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello inthepink82, I am also just started the process. I have my AMH test (not had one before as my trust don't do them) and ultrasound next Tuesday and then our consultation on the 6th March. I am both excited and terrified at the same time, like you I am just hoping that we get accepted.

Good luck!


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm at an even earlier stage. Haven't contacted the clinic yet! Not sure when to contact them  as we don't want to start treatment till after our holiday in June. 
Do u think I should contact them to get testing started etc to see if i will be accepted on egg share scheme?

xx


----------



## inthepink82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi girls! Thanks for the replies.

Good luck for next Tuesday olivepuppy x

emamac, I would start the process now if I were you. We are also going away for a fortnight in June, but all the tests etc can take a few months anyway.

I am thinking that it may be over before it has even started for me though. After doing a bit of research online, an AMH level like mine is terrible! It advises me to use donor eggs. I am completely gutted. WHen I got my result last August, I didn't see it, but the consultant told me that it was fine for my age. The whole process of tests at the BRI was a complete farce for me in fact, I would never recommend them to anyone.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

*Emamac* if I were you, I would contact the clinic as soon as you have decided to become a egg sharer as there are quite a few tests that have to be done that can take up to six weeks to get the results of. As long as you have them, the clinic can match you whenever you give the go ahead.


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok thanks I will email them this weekend. Inthepink- could it just be a one off random result? I'm sure they'd have picked up on it by now otherwise?xx


----------



## inthepink82 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have Googled it loads and it isn't a hormone that fluctuates. I am more angry because I had the test done last june and got the results in August, and was told that the result was good which was why we decided to hopefully egg share. I only requested a copy of the result just so that I had everything together for the clinic. If I hadn't asked for a copy, I wouldn't have found out until I got re-tested by Care. The result I have more or less means that I am infertile. The gynae I saw either didn't look at the result or read it completely wrong.


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi inthepink, 

I wouldn't worry just yet, let CARE do all the tests they need as it may have just been a duff result. I had some blood tests done at our GP before we found out my DH had issues and some of my hormone results came back high and worried me significantly as I never thought I would be accepted (I am in a similar situation to you, I have a 9 yr old from my first marriage so we don't qualify for NHS treatment). 

I egg-shared in 2012 and they did different tests which came back as acceptable to egg share. We are now looking to egg share again and I am getting nervous about being accepted this time even though our cycle was successful and our recipient was also successful. It's hard not to worry....feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Hopeful78! (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm 3 days into stimms on my first (and last due to my age) egg share cycle.  Feeling the pressure of time somewhat!

We first approached the clinic in November 2013 and it took a months to get first appt which included pre-treatment scan. We then has to go back for blood tests.

So from December to now and that is quite quick because we are on a rushed cycle because I turn 36 in mid june.

Been pretty smooth so far to be honest.

Hope everyone's treatment/consults goes well

X


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck Hopeful78, I hope the one is all you need!

Just asked for an update and the first match declined as she's decided she's not ready for treatment yet and they hope to hear from the second lady today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my blood results after 7 weeks :-( frustrated.com!


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you rang them? That seems like such a long time, given the max waiting time should be 6 weeks.


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I emailed last week at 6 weeks and the week before, having been told 4-6 weeks and they were still waiting on chromosome and cystic fibrosis. Hate having to badger people.


----------

